
Show HN: Most Used SDKs in the Top 200 iOS and Android Apps - kilimchoi
http://mightysignal.com/top-android-sdks
======
HillaryBriss
there are so many libraries trying to be helpful in the Android ecosystem that
it's sometimes hard to know which ones to employ, which ones are worth the
time and effort to learn.

this tool seems like it provides some useful data to help developers answer
that question for their projects.

that said, i think some of the most interesting info is about the libraries
that are _not_ published by Google. it might be neat to have an option to
filter those out of the results.

~~~
chatmasta
MightySignal decompiles binaries to get the list of libraries compiled into
those binaries. Google is not "publishing" any list of libraries.

Or do you mean, it would be more interesting to see the libraries used by apps
published outside of the playstore?

~~~
HillaryBriss
mighty signal's list of Android libraries includes things like Firebase Cloud
Messaging and other Firebase libraries, Guava, and other Google libraries like
Fabric.

these are provided, maintained, published and promoted by google. and most
Android developers are already aware of those libraries because Google
mentions them a lot in the documentation and at Google IO. these libraries
might even be described as "standard."

but, what if I want to look at a list of libraries which does not include any
of those "standard" google libraries? what if I just want to look at the "non-
standard" libraries created by non-google organizations?

can mightysignal provide such a filtered list?

